# Dante(dmc) vs Cloud(advent children)



## Lulu (Aug 10, 2012)

ARENA:empty arkham city

SCENARIO:both characters max abilities allowed.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 10, 2012)

Quicksilver, decapitation. GG Cloud.


----------



## AliceKumo (Aug 10, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Quicksilver, decapitation. GG Cloud.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 10, 2012)

If Cloud can't kill him in one hit Dante can use quicksilver and then trigger+high end multi city block level attacks=dead cloud

Thing is, Cloud _can't_ kill him with one hit. He can at best stun him for a bunch of seconds


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 10, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> If Cloud can't kill him in one hit Dante can use quicksilver and then trigger+high end multi city block level attacks=dead cloud
> 
> Thing is, Cloud _can't_ kill him with one hit. He can at best stun him for a bunch of seconds



Heck it's debatable weather or not Cloud will even manage to hit Dante before Quicksilver, much less kill him in one hit.  All Dante needs is to think and quicksilver will be active, Cloud isn't fast enough to blitz him especially if this is Dante at his best.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 10, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Heck it's debatable weather or not Cloud will even manage to hit Dante before Quicksilver, much less kill him in one hit.  All Dante needs is to think and quicksilver will be active, Cloud isn't fast enough to blitz him especially if this is Dante at his best.



Cloud is mac 26+
Dante is mach 19+

I think that's enough of a difference to blitz


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

Mach 19 Dante? 

I can buy that, though what is Dante's durability again? Dante can one shot cloud too mind you.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 10, 2012)

> Mach 19 Dante?



New calc. Still to be accepted though, but it's not too hard to believe, is it?




> I can buy that, though what is Dante's durability again?



He took an high end multi city block level attack and wasn't even scratched. It only knocked him to the ground but he was fighting again seconds later.



> Dante can one shot cloud too mind you.



unlikely


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 10, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Cloud is mac 26+
> Dante is mach 19+
> 
> I think that's enough of a difference to blitz



Not really, that isn't actually that much of a difference especially since that was Dante at his weakest, he got much faster between that and his strongest incarnation in DMC2. It really shouldn't be enough to blitz.


----------



## Ice (Aug 10, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Not really, that isn't actually that much of a difference especially since that was Dante at his weakest, he got much faster between that and his strongest incarnation in DMC2. It really shouldn't be enough to blitz.



Unquantifiably faster. Just saying.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 10, 2012)

Lightning Heavens said:


> Unquantifiably faster. Just saying.



I realize that but still, a 7 Mach difference is hardly that much when we know Dante got much faster after that. Not that it matters Cloud still loses here.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 10, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I realize that but still, a 7 Mach difference is hardly that much when we know Dante got much faster after that. Not that it matters Cloud still loses here.



Cloud actually has a hell of a chance to win with superior destructive power, durability, speed...
The only thing that would keep him from winning, if anything, would be quicksilver.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 10, 2012)

He has a chance,but I don't se him one shotting Dante.So Dante would go with Quicksilver and end it.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2012)

Lightning Heavens said:


> Unquantifiably faster. Just saying.



It shouldn't really be unquantifiable - weren't there a bunch of speed feats in DMC4? Especially in the fight against The Saviour?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 10, 2012)

How durable is Dante?

I know we have a fuckton of new calcs for DMC, but I'm not aware of what it does for his stats.

And what's quicksilver?

Really wish I had played some DMC games


----------



## AliceKumo (Aug 10, 2012)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> How durable is Dante?
> 
> I know we have a fuckton of new calcs for DMC, but I'm not aware of what it does for his stats.
> 
> ...



Quicksilver is a time-stop/slowdown (is debated) and not sure about his duarbility. I remember tanking some meteors by Mundus but really don't remember the size and impact and all so can't say.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 10, 2012)

Welp.

Timestop/time slow would surely be a bitch 

Yeah, this would hinge upon the dude's durability I guess.

Probably should update that flare calc soon too.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 10, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Cloud is mac 26+
> Dante is mach 19+
> 
> I think that's enough of a difference to blitz



It's not .


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 10, 2012)

> How durable is Dante?
> 
> I know we have a fuckton of new calcs for DMC, but I'm not aware of what it does for his stats.



He's at least high end multi city block/low town level in base form
He was also able to take (also in base form) a 30+ tons attack to his back without his movement being affected at all (I think that counts for strength) as in he was moving and even if he took the attack it was like it didn't even hit because he kept moving even then. I don't know how to explain...
And he has mach 17+ speed almost at his weakest, when he was worn out from his fight (an enemy outright stated that he was much weaker). That was when he was in his early 20's



> And what's quicksilver?



time stop/slow down. Not only that, but since the OP didn't restrict anything he also has chrono heart and time bangle, both are time slow down and time stop items


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

Dante's physically stronger than Cloud imo, what's Cloud strength?

Cause Dante held back the Saviour with minimal effort, something that would weigh a fuckton, though it also had a dimension inside it IIRC so it might be unquanitfible.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 10, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> He's at least high end multi city block/low town level in base form



So, higher end limits to kill him in one go assuming low end town.



> He was also able to take (also in base form) a 30+ tons attack to his back without his movement being affected at all (I think that counts for strength) as in he was moving and even if he took the attack it was like it didn't even hit because he kept moving even then. I don't know how to explain...



Eh, not really going to help him much either way, I'm sure he has far more impressive feats though.



> And he has mach 17+ speed almost at his weakest, when he was worn out from his fight (an enemy outright stated that he was much weaker). That was when he was in his early 20's



Not doubting that, just would like to know how much faster he got, if at all.



> time stop/slow down. Not only that, but since the OP didn't restrict anything he also has chrono heart and time bangle, both are time slow down and time stop items



Fuckton of time hax


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 10, 2012)

> Dante's physically stronger than Cloud imo, what's Cloud strength?



multi city block. One slash from him should be almost as powerful as Mundus' meteor rain in DMC1


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

Eh, Dante got much stronger than that in 4, the anime and 2 but the increase would be unquantifble. There is also Nero slicing through the massive blast door in 4, Dante>>>>Nero.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 10, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Dante's physically stronger than Cloud imo, what's Cloud strength?
> 
> Cause Dante held back the Saviour with minimal effort, something that would weigh a fuckton, though it also had a dimension inside it IIRC so it might be unquanitfible.



Striking power is obviously higher end multi block.

Lifting is a bit more difficult to peg, barring the fact he's casually swinging around a slab of steel the size of his body 

Though I guess you could probably try scaling lifting power off the fact a Sephiroth stopped a full force strike from Cloud over head?  Makes enough sense given the force would be comparable to something of such and such a weight.

Meh.

How large is Saviour?  KaiserWombat has a calculator to use that'd get you a weight for the dude


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 10, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Eh, Dante got much stronger than that in 4, the anime and 2 but the increase would be unquantifble. *There is also Nero slicing through the massive blast door in 4, Dante>>>>Nero.*



Sounds like someone has another feat to look into


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

I'll leave the screencaps to someone else as I am not on the right laptop to get them (it'll kill it )


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2012)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> How durable is Dante?



Immortality makes him a bitch to kill. It won't matter what you do to him, he'll just keep coming back. He's even been bifurcated by Yamato, yet apparently regenerated from the damage as it was being done.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 10, 2012)

> How large is Saviour? KaiserWombat has a calculator to use that'd get you a weight for the dude



the saviour is 150m tall but he's made of a material that looks like marble but is harder than steel.


Anyway, Dante's striking strength in DT should be at least 1.276 kilotons IIRC, actually much more. I'm scaling from Mundus' meteor rain.
meteor rain=1.276kt
Dante took it with no visible damage in SDT mode and partially in base form
In the anime his base form is>DMC1 SDT form, since he can go toe to toe with Abigail, but in regular DT he one shot him with a single slash.
In DMC4 and DMC2 he gets a fuckton stronger


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2012)

Saviour isn't even five hundred feet tall? I could've sworn it was bigger than that.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 10, 2012)

> Saviour isn't even five hundred feet tall? I could've sworn it was bigger than that.



official height chart says his head is 20m tall. the human body is 7.5 heads tall so 150m


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

To add to Velocity's point about Yamato, IIRC it was said it negated regen.

But I don't like that video, that guy can't use Royal Guard properly


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 10, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Immortality makes him a bitch to kill. It won't matter what you do to him, he'll just keep coming back. He's even been bifurcated by Yamato, yet apparently regenerated from the damage as it was being done.



Immortality doesn't prevent someone from getting KOed.

Though thats some tough shit he's survived from the sounds of it.



HeavyMetalThunder said:


> the saviour is 150m tall but he's made of a material that looks like marble but is harder than steel.



You can still use wombat's thing, just multiply the final mass by whatever the ratio of steel/human density is.

It works because the mass is gotten from the volume of the fucker and all.



> Anyway, Dante's striking strength in DT should be at least 1.276 kilotons IIRC, actually much more. I'm scaling from Mundus' meteor rain.
> meteor rain=1.276kt
> Dante took it with no visible damage in SDT mode and partially in base form
> In the anime his base form is>DMC1 SDT form, since he can go toe to toe with Abigail, but in regular DT he one shot him with a single slash.
> In DMC4 and DMC2 he gets a fuckton stronger



Stats sound comparable for both.

And it has to be rather annoying to know a character is stronger than showings suggest at max, but they constantly dick around.  Which seems to be Dante's problem.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

The only times Dante got serious were in DMC3 (his canonical weakest incarnation) and DMC1. So yeah, it is annoying :hestonlaugh

But IIRC Sparda DT is his strongest form.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 10, 2012)

> And it has to be rather annoying to know a character is stronger than showings suggest at max, but they constantly dick around. Which seems to be Dante's problem.



Indeed. whenever he gets serious later on in the series he immediatly one shots anyone. Not to mention the speed. And at his strongest he doesn't even need DT to beat someone in the same league of mundus and abigail: when he got serious he smashed his arm with a casual slash, then he was moving so fast that he disappeared from his sight for several seconds and when he reappeared he charged magical power in his gun and destroyed his body with a single shot...that poor guy was a top tier, mind you...and he has four more powerful forms:

-partial devil trigger: his appearence doesn't change but he can fly even without wings and is much faster and stronger
-devil trigger: all his stats get huge boosts and he can apparently shoot out lightning/fire from his hand and by the end of the series he can also channel his power to shoot energy blasts
-sparda devil trigger: he adds the power of his father (the strongest demon ever existed besides dante himself) to his own. That means long ranged blasts, fire manipulation, energy manipulation, various spells. He needed this form only once in the whole series.
-disperation devil trigger/majin form: when he's about to die he unlocks a much more powerful devil form and goes berserk on the enemy.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 10, 2012)

Anyway shouldn't Dante have quite an advantage in DC via cumulated damage during time stop?
If each of his slashes in DT are at least 1.2 kilotons (actually it's much more than that but meh) and he can strike 2500+ times per second at least...and his time stop lasts 16 seconds...and he can create a clone of himself with his same power...wouldn't that be 2500*1.2*16*2 kilotons?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 10, 2012)

Dante should win thanks to teleportation, being mach 5 or higher, able to cut a metal building in half in base from a distance, his DT amp and Sparda amp. Plus he's got other stuff.

Speed: Cloud could bullet time while weakened by the virus and not confident but it won't make so much difference even at 100% against Dante who has feats like riding on a rocket, comparing to Vergil who caught those bullets and catching upto Rebellion after he threw it then fired a bullet to push it further all in base in 3. 

Strength: Cloud pushed Bahamut back and at one point knocked it down. He also cut the megaflare albeit help from Aerith casting a blue shield in front of him then killed Bahamut with his limit break. Dante in 4 during base cut that metal building in half from a distance with Yamato, DT and Sparda only help better.

Plus Dante has regeneration to help. Cloud has materia but I doubt it will matter, he'll be taken out before he can do anything like Omnislash V5/6 or summon a Bahamut. DT Dante curbed Abigail regardless of calc wank he was able to regenerate from his blood and was a top tier demon. DMC 3 Dante is'nt impressive as a superhuman outside speed but later on he becomes way above 97% of the verse joining the likes of Sparda and Mundus in power. 

Also DMC3 Dante's jump towards Leviathan>Cloud's jump towards Bahamut pre being helped by his friends.

Cloud has no chance, anyone who argues otherwise now is just wanking. Feats should tell you the obvious.




HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Anyway shouldn't Dante have quite an advantage in DC via cumulated damage during time stop?
> If each of his slashes in DT are at least 1.2 kilotons (actually it's much more than that but meh) and he can strike 2500+ times per second at least...and his time stop lasts 16 seconds...and he can create a clone of himself with his same power...wouldn't that be 2500*1.2*16*2 kilotons?



Calc stacking and using a timestop that has unknown duration outside gameplay, nevermind it's never helped against anything worth a damn. The horse who had the timestop lost it to Dante in the first place, it's not as useful as you think. You'll get inflated numbers like this such as using Kaioken and calc. Avoid that. Whatever the power of his slashes but they should be more powerul than Cloud's slashes regardless based on feats and beyond anything Cloud has survived based on feats.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 10, 2012)

> Dante should win thanks to teleportation



He never ever teleported. That's gameplay mechanichs




> Calc stacking and using a timestop that has unknown duration outside gameplay



actually 16 seconds is how much it lasts in the cutscene


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 10, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Dante should win thanks to teleportation, being mach 5 or higher, able to cut a metal building in half in base from a distance, his DT amp and Sparda amp.
> 
> Speedloud could bullet time while weakened by the virus and not confident but it won't make so much difference even at 100% against Dante who has feats like riding on a rocket, comparing to Vergil who caught those bullets and catching upto Rebellion after he threw it then fired a bullet to push it further all in base in 3.
> 
> ...



Just so as you know Dante and Vergil have a new calc (which seems pretty legit) that places both of them at least at Mach 17 by the end of the game. It was the rocket slicing feat and mind you it was performed while both were severely weakened. Dante by they way one-shotted multi-block level Abgail using DT in the anime which is canon by the way (takes place somewhere between DMC1 and DMC4).

Also Cloud himself has seen a major boost via calcs. Sephroth's casual slashes are multi-block level, Cloud was trading blows with him. He could also react to Bahamut Sin's flares which where calc'ed at Mach 26+.

Just though I'd let you in on this since you seem to be unaware.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Aug 10, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> He never ever teleported. That's gameplay mechanichs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually he teleported  very large distances at least twice in the anime.


Once to from his office to the outskirts of the city to catch and help a guy with a cursed amulet that summons demon.
Its Episode 5



The other was in the last episode. He teleported out of another dimension. To save Patty from Abigail.


Abigail had a personal dimension from where he came from. He 'killed' Dante  and crucified him driving Rebellion through his heart. Then sealed off the dimension. Dante came back from the pocket dimension like it was nothing.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 10, 2012)

> Actually he teleported very large distances at least twice in the anime.
> 
> 
> Once to from his office to the outskirts of the city to catch and help a guy with a cursed amulet that summons demon.
> ...



I don't remember either of the two...I guess I'll go and check


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

interdimensional teleportation would be pretty hax 

Though does he actually teleport? I thought it was quick bursts of speed.


----------



## Toriko (Aug 10, 2012)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> How durable is Dante?
> 
> I know we have a fuckton of new calcs for DMC, but I'm not aware of what it does for his stats.
> 
> ...



It's not too late dude, you can pick up the first 3 DMC games and a Ps2 for about 60 bucks.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

DMC HD collection for PS3 or 360? 

4 is pretty cheap too now.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Aug 10, 2012)

Brohan said:


> It's not too late dude, you can pick up the first 3 DMC games and a Ps2 for about 60 bucks.



Its called teleport in the game description library.

And if the map allows it you can go through solid walls. I realized this in the Dante vs Lady boss fight.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

wait, what?

i don't remember this.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 10, 2012)

Which lady boss?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 10, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Dante should win thanks to teleportation, being mach 5 or higher, able to cut a metal building in half in base from a distance, his DT amp and Sparda amp. Plus he's got other stuff.



I see we need to catch you up on calcs again buddy.

Because you're under valuing the power of both characters here 



> Speed: Cloud could bullet time while weakened by the virus and not confident but it won't make so much difference even at 100% against Dante who has feats like riding on a rocket, comparing to Vergil who caught those bullets and catching upto Rebellion after he threw it then fired a bullet to push it further all in base in 3.



Cloud's outsped spells that'd have comparable speed to Bahamut's Flare attacks, which are mach 26+.  Said calc is liable to raise in speed once I bother getting the exact distance it traveled as opposed to an eye ball.

Dante currently has some new mach 17/19 whatever calc going for him.



> Strength: Cloud pushed Bahamut back and at one point knocked it down. He also cut the megaflare albeit help from Aerith casting a blue shield in front of him then killed Bahamut with his limit break. Dante in 4 during base cut that metal building in half from a distance with Yamato, DT and Sparda only help better.



Cloud was trading strikes with sephiroth, who could casually carve up the shinra building, a higher end multi block level feat.

And his limits like omnislash have taken down sephiroth in every incarnation of the move.  Sephiroth being about on par with Jenova in durability, who tanked several dozen kilotons of energy out of a multi teraton asteroid impact.

Dante has his own slew of equatable multi block feats apparently.



> Plus Dante has regeneration to help. Cloud has materia but I doubt it will matter, he'll be taken out before he can do anything like Omnislash V5/6 or summon a Bahamut.



The materia explosion on the shinra building roof was more threatening to Cloud and two of the stooges than a pair of town level bombs reno and rude had detonate in their hands.

So materia in theory would be rather harmful to dante dude.

Though dante's regen and time stop will likely give him this fight.



> DT Dante curbed Abigail regardless of *calc wank* he was able to regenerate from his blood and was a top tier demon.



You're a cool dude and all, but kindly fuck off with the "calc wank" shit.

That is to say, for any series in general.  If you have a better alternative to calcs, be my guest.  Otherwise, seriously, that just sounds like some passive aggressive bitching buddy.

As I mentioned above, having felt out Dante's power in this thread from others, he takes this due to timestop and his regen making him a bitch to kill.



> Cloud has no chance, anyone who argues otherwise now is just wanking. Feats should tell you the obvious.



Dante's feats in base sound comparable to Clouds, barring shit like regen and timestop.

Otherwise, I agree with the outcome of the match.



> Calc stacking and using a timestop that has unknown duration outside gameplay, nevermind it's never helped against anything worth a damn.



Calc stacking my ass.

Dio Brando gets away with the same exact shit with his accumulated timestop damage.

The unknown duration thing might be a bitch though.  Thought it was used in an FMV type thing though.

And never helping worth a damn against shit that matters just indicates the shit that's worth a damn is fucking strong, its not a detraction to the skill 

You had a difficult time grasping that last time we debated shit similar to this in the quick question thread.



> The horse who had the timestop lost it to Dante in the first place, it's not as useful as you think.



Why's this matter?

Once more, like in the qqt, I apologize for coming across as an ass at any point here.  Split attention, lack of patience and such being the factors causing it.



Brohan said:


> It's not too late dude, you can pick up the first 3 DMC games and a Ps2 for about 60 bucks.



I want to, but I get the feeling they'll just sit on my shelf...

Not because I don't want to play, but because I take forever to get around to playing video games nowadays.

Feels like I have no time


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

Dante doesn't have multi block feats, he should do by logical powerscaling though. He still takes them like a boss though.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 10, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Dante doesn't have multi block feats, he should do by logical powerscaling though. He still takes them like a boss though.



I gotcha.

Thought I read something about him parrying some 1-2 kiloton meteors here.

Meh, whatever.

Maybe I misread, either way, powerscaling sounds like it'd be in his favor for that anyway as a top tier demon.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

Hmm, I might of overlooked the meteors.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 10, 2012)

Brohan said:


> It's not too late dude, you can pick up the first 3 DMC games and a Ps2 for about 60 bucks.


Or buy the dmc collection that came  out for ps3 and 360 with the 3 games ,then just buy DMC4 and watch the anime that only has 12 episodes lol

There is also a manga of DMC that takes place before DMC3

for anyone that hasn't read it
this scan


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

The manga is pretty good, it got cancelled at Lady's part though IIRC.

Still, Dante is probably not a top tier demon, not by his own power anyway.


----------



## AliceKumo (Aug 10, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> The manga is pretty good, it got cancelled at Lady's part though IIRC.
> 
> Still, Dante is probably not a top tier demon, not by his own power anyway.



Given that he kicked Mundu's ass as well as Agrosax... i think he is.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

He had to soup up using Sparda's power to even contend with Mundus. Though you have a point about Argosax, loldmc2 then again that is his canonical strongest.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 10, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> Or buy the dmc collection that came  out for ps3 and 360 with the 3 games ,then just buy DMC4 and watch the anime that only has 12 episodes lol
> 
> There is also a manga of DMC that takes place before DMC3
> 
> ...



thanks man.i will check it out. Heard bout the manga but never read it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2012)

yeah DMC HD collection (1-3), and DMC4 has got to be dirt cheap by now


was gonna start DMC HD right about now, got side-tracked by BlazBlue


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

I forgot how fucking hard the first game was


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2012)

first one evolved from Resident Evil too


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

It was the concept of RE4

fucking Dante in RE


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> fucking Dante in RE



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

Dante would make saving Ashley so easy 

Plus him adding Claire, Jill and Ada to his...conquests


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2012)

though, tbh I'll keep believing in DmC right until the very end

who knows ..


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

I thought it looked interesting, from the trailer at e3 this year anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2012)

it got a lot of flak at first, now I think the later trailers made it better, though many still hate on the whole emo Dante and shit


I refrain from judgement until I play it


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

They changed it based on the reactions from the fans. Dante doesn't seem emo tbh more...hipster.


----------



## AliceKumo (Aug 10, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> They changed it based on the reactions from the fans. Dante doesn't seem emo tbh more...hipster.



Still doesn't make it better...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2012)

is it officially a prequel or AU or a mix ?


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

They pingpong between prequel and reboot, kinda strange.


----------



## Toriko (Aug 10, 2012)

They should have just kept him the same.

Though if he's still a pizza eating cocky badass, I'll play it.

@ Flutter

It's an AU, it has nothing to do with the Dante we know and love.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)

dat sig 

they left too many plot elements unresolved. Though Dante as a half angel half demon hybrid sounds interesting


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2012)

> Though Dante as a half angel half demon hybrid sounds interesting


dem angels everywhere these days

stoned ones are the best


@ Brohan good sig


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Lulu (Aug 10, 2012)

I wont mind playin an emotional young dante.it may show us how he got to his current playful 'i could care less' bad ass state. But they better not change the action it has been delivering in their combat system.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't get your hopes up about that. Not only is this an AU reboot, so not the same Dante, but some recent videos have shown people getting SSS Style Ranks by repeating the same move over and over. I shit you not. Give me a minute to find them.

EDIT: Found it!

[YOUTUBE]903X23ISK-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toriko (Aug 10, 2012)

Now THAT's the Dante I love. Broads at all sides, all he's missing is pizza and a buster sword sticking out of his chest.

Much better than his first design imo.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't  know there blaming capcom for all the crappy changes.

Link removed

I  was riding on the hate Ninja theory bandwagon,before they showed the gameplay.I still don't like that it's a reboot and we will probably never see Dante again ,but I'll buy the game,see for myself,it doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 11, 2012)

Brohan said:


> Now THAT's the Dante I love. Broads at all sides, all he's missing is pizza and a buster sword sticking out of his chest.
> 
> Much better than his first design imo.



I dig the jacket, maybe because I have a similar one lmfao, though my favourite Dante design is 2 (lol) or 3.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 11, 2012)

My best dante design is dmc4...


----------



## JIRAIYA perv (Aug 11, 2012)

dante is too much, the dude can't die


----------



## Doriva (Aug 13, 2012)

Materia is a option?Then Dante won't have time to do nothing.
If nothing, Quicksilver MAY decide this, but anyway Cloud probably can't survive.
If both are forbidden, then  I think Cloud have the upperhand here.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 13, 2012)

Honestly with mach 56 Cloud, quicksilver is probably Dante's only hope sadly. An onslaught of Cloud's limit breaks will fuck him up.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 13, 2012)

Definetly. Cloud wins 9/10 IMO

*waiting for january 2013*


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 13, 2012)

Doriva said:


> Materia is a option?Then Dante won't have time to do nothing.
> If nothing, *Quicksilver MAY decide this*, but anyway Cloud probably can't survive.
> If both are forbidden, then  I think Cloud have the upperhand here.



There is no "MAY" about it, if Dante activates quicksilver Cloud can kiss his ass goodbye. Cloud's never done anything impressive with materia regardless so weather he has materia or not doesn't affect things in the slightest. Cloud's ONLY chance is if he hits Omnislash Version 5 before Dante can react and even then it only matters if it kills Dante and in all likelihood it wont.

No matter how you slice it, this fight favours Dante severely. Against Sephiroth it would be a different story and even then quicksilver would be a severe advantage.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 13, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Honestly with *mach 56 Cloud*, quicksilver is probably Dante's only hope sadly. An onslaught of Cloud's limit breaks will fuck him up.



 The hell. Mach 56 since when?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 13, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> The hell. Mach 56 since when?



Chaos updated his flare calc, the one that was mach 26 just a few days ago


----------



## Ulti (Aug 13, 2012)

Chaos updated the FF7 flare speed calc


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 13, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Chaos updated his flare calc, the one that was mach 26 just a few days ago



DAMN YOU CHAOS!


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 13, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> DAMN YOU CHAOS!




And while Chaos keeps upgrading FFVII, Dante is accidentally downgraded by my calcs


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 13, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> And while Chaos keeps upgrading FFVII, Dante is accidentally downgraded by my calcs





Dante is not clearly not amused


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 13, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Dante is not clearly not amused




You just wait 'till january


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 13, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> You just wait 'till january



New Dante with his teen rage is even less amused by this travesty being inflicted upon his legendary predecessor.


----------



## Doriva (Aug 13, 2012)

"There is no "MAY" about it, if Dante activates quicksilver Cloud can kiss his ass goodbye."
There is a MAY here, because I  honestly dont remember quicksilver STOPING time, but REALLY SLOWING TIME.
Still not sure if it really give him a auto victory, or if "just" make the figth one sided, considering the the gap that has been shown in speed. Waiting to see how it ends.

"Cloud's never done anything impressive with materia regardless so weather he has materia or not doesn't affect things in the slightest."

It is Cloud  AV, rigth? When the materias were stolen in the begining, right?
Guess why you dont saw he using materia?
Materia becomes a auto victory, if anything is allowed when there is no great advantage is status. Forget fire and meteror, there is speed plus, hp plus, add effect and lots  of other that can give a hell of troubles in direct combat.
And we should no forget TIME (STOP) and KOR and Phoenix.
Time stop(real), massive damage and ressurrect goes to Cloud here too, see?And dont forget speed plus to get the first attack.

I have no insterest in "slice" this for Cloud. He can do it himself.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 13, 2012)

> New Dante with his teen rage is even less amused by this travesty being inflicted upon his legendary predecessor.



The devs seem to be changing him slightly from time to time based on the fans reactions. 
In the first trailer he looked like a twilight character, at least now he seems to be more similair to his old self. And personality too


----------



## Velocity (Aug 13, 2012)

But if Cloud is normally around Mach 50, what kind of speed does he have when he uses Omnislash Version 6? 'Cause he was speedblitzing the shit out of Sephiroth with that attack.

Dante still wins, though. Quality is just as important as power and speed.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 13, 2012)

Doriva said:


> "There is no "MAY" about it, if Dante activates quicksilver Cloud can kiss his ass goodbye."
> There is a MAY here, because I  honestly dont remember quicksilver STOPING time, but REALLY SLOWING TIME.
> Still not sure if it really give him a auto victory, or if "just" make the figth one sided, considering the the gap that has been shown in speed. Waiting to see how it ends.
> 
> ...



You realise pretty much all of the materia you mentioned either provide unquantifiable boosts, are completely featless or we don't know how they work outside game mechanics, for example stop. How much range has it got? How long does he need to charge it (Kadaj had to charge for a couple of seconds for bolt remember)? The only materia we even saw used were bolt and Bahamut Sin's summon materia. Magic applies to Sephiroth because we have seen what kind of power he can put into offensive spells, we haven't seen Cloud's proficiency with magic. Anyway Cloud (sadly) wins due to the speed advantage and barrage of OMNISLASH.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> But if Cloud is normally around Mach 50, what kind of speed does he have when he uses Omnislash Version 5? 'Cause he was speedblitzing the shit out of Sephiroth with that attack.
> 
> Dante still wins, though. *Quality is just as important as power and speed.*



Nonsense if we were measuring this based on quality even Nero could lolstomp Cloud never mind his badass of an uncle. Quality >>>>>>>>>>Power and speed


----------



## Ulti (Aug 13, 2012)

Doriva said:


> "There is no "MAY" about it, if Dante activates quicksilver Cloud can kiss his ass goodbye."
> There is a MAY here, because I  honestly dont remember quicksilver STOPING time, but REALLY SLOWING TIME.
> Still not sure if it really give him a auto victory, or if "just" make the figth one sided, considering the the gap that has been shown in speed. Waiting to see how it ends.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulti (Aug 13, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Nonsense if we were measuring this based on quality even Nero could lolstomp Cloud never mind his badass of an uncle. Quality >>>>>>>>>>Power and speed



Cloud from the original game>>>Nero

Though Dante is better than cloud no matter what way you cut in, going off topic though


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 13, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Cloud from the original game>>>Nero
> 
> Though Dante is better than cloud no matter what way you cut in, going off topic though



I don't know, Cloud still annoyed the shit out of me in the original game and when not screaming Kyrie's name or whining like a bitch Nero was a lot more tolerable. Those boss fight busters are pretty damn awesome to watch especially the ones on Sanctus. Well that's just me.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhYeJZOPYnE[/YOUTUBE]

I liked Cloud's character arc, getting over his angst though AC said lolno to that, Cloud was a lot more fun in FF7, cracking jokes a lot etc:


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 13, 2012)

Nero was a terrible character IMO. He had some potential, though. Too bad the whole series will be retconned and we will probably never know more about him


EDIT: 

I just wanted you guys to see the ultimate horror 

Vergil returns...but...


----------



## Chuck inglish (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, Dante from the dmc2 novel is did dodge mundus lightning which was calced at Mach 56 but you guys don't consider the 2nd novel canon( even though it hasn't been contradicted yet)


----------

